# how do you know if you need progesterone supplements?



## east carolina (Apr 5, 2006)

I've had regular cycles for the last 8 or so months. DS is 30 months and still nursing. I'm not charting, so I have no idea how long my luteal phase is or when I ovulate.

This summer I had what I suspect was a chemical pregnancy and the next cycle I got pregnant, but had a blighted ovum. Had a D&C at 13 weeks. We were actively TTC.

Two weeks after the D&C I had an ultrasound--my uterus was empty, I was ovulating. Then the next day I got my period. Or at least that's what it feels and looks like.

I suspect I may have low progesterone and that is what has been causing my losses and this ultra short cycle. How does one find out for sure if they need progesterone supplements? How do I know what kind of dosage I need?

Any wisdom appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## klink2 (Jul 27, 2005)

I think charting would really give you a good picture of your cycle. You could also ask for a progesterone blood test.


----------

